# Progesterone taken orally less effective?



## na123 (Oct 2, 2012)

There is a lot of conflicting information on the internet as to whether taking Progesterone orally is less effective than PIO.  After taking crinone, I was tested and found to have low progesterone levels and the clinic started me on the shots, but from one shot I had such pain that I couldn't walk properly for a few days (and the pain lasted in my bum for 3 days), and I wonder if that's normal or did I have an allergic reaction?

I spoke to the clinic and they hesitantly decided to moved me to taking progesterone tablets but now I am worried if that the pills are not as effective and I shouldn't have pushed them to allow me to take the pills orally instead?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

The injection lasts longer and gives more constant levels in the blood compared with taking the tablets either orally or vaginally. However there is no overwhelming evidence that the injection is necessarily better (otherwise everyone would receive this as standard treatment) Many clinics do use the injection with other forms of progesterone in women where there is proven low levels of hormone in the 2ww though to try and keep levels as high as possible. Whether it truly makes a difference or not is difficult to prove, hence the conflicting info   


Deep IM injections do hurt; a lot    but you should be able to walk afterwards. Did you self administer at home or was it given by a trained nurse? You have to site the needle in the right area of the muscle, too far to the side and you can hit some of the major nerves running down the leg. I'd try and get additional training on injection technique from clinic if you are considering trying injection again.


----------



## na123 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks mazv.  I was worried enough that I asked the clinic to give me another blood test yesterday to ensure that the pills increased my levels and thankfully they did.

The injection was given by a trained nurse at the clinic.  I think I may be allergic to the shots because I was given it on Saturday and yesterday I noticed I have a massive  red and slightly swollen area (size of a grapefruit) next to where the injection was given.  Thankfully the pain is getting better, but not fully gone, and I am almost able to walk without a limp.  I did briefly speak to the Dr. yesterday too and she mentioned that it could be an allergic reaction as everyone reacts differently to the shots.  Interestingly, she also mentioned that women who have natural cycle IVF (which is what I had), tend to have lower progesterone levels than their counterparts who have normal IVF.

I can't imagine getting those shots everyday and being in that much pain for days, not to mention having them on both sides would have meant that I wouldn't be able to walk at all!  Have you ever heard of anyone having the reaction I had to the shots?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Well if it was given by clinic nurse I'd hope the injection technique would have been perfect  It is possible to experience allergic reactions to progesterone, I've heard of this happening with the injection before. Glad to hear it's resolving and that your levels are doing fine with the oral medication instead. Lots of


----------

